
Opening a new chapter of my work in AI – Andrew Ng resigns from Baidu - alphaoverlord
https://medium.com/@andrewng/opening-a-new-chapter-of-my-work-in-ai-c6a4d1595d7b#.jjonag52h
======
danyim
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13928638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13928638)

